# It never gets old!



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Good day..............


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

BASS THIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is a bass robber in wekiva river! Lol

I'm gotta get my noe soak in crystal clear water next weekend.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

All I stole were some shiners, and pictures of some of the bigger fish I caught


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great going Big F ;D


----------

